# Karma pic I found on my friend's wall on FB



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

Too cute to not share ... I'm sure it's been around for a while!


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

Lmao. That made me laugh. Cute dogs!


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

I think one of the best parts is their facial expressions! The one talking about karma biting has that goofy smile, and "Karma" looks like she's thinking, "No. Seriously."


----------

